# Randy Kennedy Memorial



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

This came into the help desk today:



> Randy Kennedy grew up across the street from me in Rome, GA and his sister, Linda, is one of my best friends. Neither Linda or Randy's mother have a computer and I am going print the comments for them to read. The stories and kind remarks will lift their spirits. Linda has asked me to let your readers know that the memorial service will be at an appropriate time during river season.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Brenda Greene


COUNT


----------



## debyec (Dec 12, 2007)

*A message from Randy's sister*

I am Linda Kennedy Johansson - Randy's sister. At this time, I am using my friend Debye's computer knowledge as my knowledge is limited when it comes to computers.
Current plans are for a memorial service during river season in. It was Randy's request to have his ashes spread at Big South Fork of the Poudre River in Colorado. I am overwhelmed by your thoughts and words. We loved Randy and will miss him very much. I will be in Colorado late Dec. and hope to encounter as many of his friends as possible at that time. I willl have updates posted as news becomes available.


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Linda...

I am not sure if you have seen the collection of pictures of Randy we have put together... there are about 50 and counting. You can see them at the following link Pictures of Randy

I am a good friend of Randy's and although I won't be back in town from the holidays until 1/1/2008 I would love to chat with you. Please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] 

Randy was a fantastic guy... he is greatly missed by everyone who knew him.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Linda,

Thank you for taking the time to keep us informed. It means alot to us. 

Randy was the most genuine guy I've ever met. I worked with him at Martin/Martin and had the pleasure of going on a kayak trip with him to Ecuador last year. He was always in such good cheer and so entertaining to be around. He is greatly missed already. 

I am so sorry for you loss, but know that he was loved by all his friends here in Colorado.

Bruno


----------



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

Linda,
We are all so sorry for your loss. Your brother was the best. I am looking forward to meeting you at the memorial service. I will do my best to be there. 

I have lots of good photos of Randy and the gang in Peru. Unfortunately they are slides. Maybe I can put together a slide show for the service? Mayabe I can scan some of them and e-mail them out? I'll look into it. 

Tom


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Tom...

Glad to hear you liked Randy's slideshow. If you end up scanning pictures of him please e-mail them to me and I will post them to my site. I have been collecting Randy shots from everyone.

My e-mail address is [email protected]


Randy was a fantastic guy... I can't beleive he is gone. We will all miss him very much.

Alex


----------



## tfoster1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*when is memorial service?*

I'm so sad about Randy.

I want to go to memorial service, does anyone have details?


----------



## tfoster1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I just talked to Mary (as in Mary & John Matteson). Mary says Chris & Pam are planning a gathering for friends of Randy's to be either this coming Tuesday or maybe Monday at Southern Sun or Mountain Sun in Boulder. If anyone knows specifics, keep me posted or if you could get me in touch with Chris or Pam.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

hey Trace, i'm feeling your pain. i'm beating myself up for not spending more time with Randy when I had the chance. i miss him and can't believe i'll be going to the next Porcupine Tree show without him. i'll be there yelling his name!! he left some great memories for all of us to keep us warm on these chilly nights. 

here's chris's email addy- [email protected] i'll keep you in the loop when i hear more. 
Peace Rando!!! -trev


----------



## Martin/Martin (Dec 13, 2007)

Randy was a good friend, good Engineer, quiet and dependable, and still the most adventurous person I have known. I hope he is enjoying his new adventures in his new and wonderful place.

Mike Barrett


----------



## JimGriffiths (Dec 14, 2007)

Randy was a good dude. He was genuine. Always smiling, always up for an adventure, always had a southern accent. He was one of the first guys that I boated with when I moved to Colorado... and the first guy that I backcountry skied with. I remember hiking up Grays/Torres with he, Jim and Katie and others then skiing/riding down the 'White Highway'. A couple of mutual friends, Alex and Mike, called him the 'Amazing Rando'... And he was.


----------



## cjw (Feb 20, 2006)

*Email list*

I've set up a mailman Email for Randy.

http://www.eol.ucar.edu/mailmain/listinfo/rklist

Feel free to subscribe. This list will remain active for about 8-12 months.

--Chris


----------



## cjw (Feb 20, 2006)

*Current Calendar*

12/18 Tues - Southern Sun - informal - lets have a beer and a
toast to Randy.

12/25'ish Linda, Randy's sister arrives.

12/29 Sat - 4:00 - 9:00 pm, CMC (behind Neptunes in Table Mesa Boulder),
Pot Luck.

Spring/summer time on the Big South....


----------



## bonnie (Dec 11, 2007)

*From Linda Johansson - Randy's sister*

a memorial celebration of randy's life is being planned for december 29 in boulder. i plan to arrive on xmas day. iwill have more info posted either by myself or someone else. i will try to look at this listing as allowed by my limited access. the mere fact i am writing this myself should really please rando!!!!! i am so humbled by all the amazing response and kind words. iwill never be able to compose a proper obituary after the poetic prose you all have written. i look forward to y'alls versions of the many stories randy shared with me!!!!!! i loved the slideshow. i hope mother will go to brenda's this weekend to view it. thank you wonderful friends!!! i'll be in touch. linda kennedy johansson please continue to post all photos you wish. i have never seen a lot of them and everyone here has told me how much they have enjoyed them.thanx!!!!!




alexhenes said:


> Tom...
> 
> Glad to hear you liked Randy's slideshow. If you end up scanning pictures of him please e-mail them to me and I will post them to my site. I have been collecting Randy shots from everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## nwgagirl (Dec 14, 2007)

*The news on Randy....*

I am Phyllis Cox, a friend of Randy's since his high school days, and a friend of his sister, Linda. What a shock to hear this news and what a great loss I feel also. I used to have short visits with Randy when he would return to Rome, Ga - usually at Christmas. In high school, I had all my classes with him and even though that has been many years ago, it feels like yesterday. I have kept up with his adventures through Linda. It's so great that he had all of you as friends. Thank you for posting all the comments and pictures. It's helped me catch up on his life. I will be thinking of all of you at the Memorial. Thank you again, Phyllis


----------



## paddlepin (May 20, 2004)

Getting server errors to the email list link so I have not been able to follow any memorial plans. Is there still going to be an informal get together tues at the southern sun?
bryan



cjw said:


> I've set up a mailman Email for Randy.
> 
> http://www.eol.ucar.edu/mailmain/listinfo/rklist
> 
> ...


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep... Southern Sun at 6PM on Tuesday 12/18


----------



## dbflg (Dec 15, 2007)

There is a typo in the original post. It should be "mailman" not "mailmain"

<http://www.eol.ucar.edu/mailman/listinfo/rklist>

David




paddlepin said:


> Getting server errors to the email list link so I have not been able to follow any memorial plans. Is there still going to be an informal get together tues at the southern sun?
> bryan





> Originally Posted by cjw
> I've set up a mailman Email for Randy.
> 
> http://www.eol.ucar.edu/mailmain/listinfo/rklist
> ...


----------



## cjw (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for catching the mailman typo.

The date of the farewell/memorial is shifted to Saturday January 5th. We'll post more as we get closer.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## kennebg (Dec 24, 2007)

*Robert (Bob) Kennedy - Randy's first cousin*

Hello to all Randy's friends. Sounds like Randy had a lot of great folks who loved him. You should all know how grateful Linda and Randy's Mother are for your support during this time. 

Today was our annual Kennedy family Christmas gathering at my parents home in Cartersville GA. It was not the same without Randy here and we all have fond memories of past Christmas's with Randy. Linda had many stories to share and she could not stop talking about how wonderful and helpful Randy's friends had been during this time!

Randy loved Colorado and could always not wait to get back there as that was where his heart always was. I'm sure it was his wonderful group of friends that helped make him feel that way.

Take care and I wish all of you a most joyous Holiday Season. Enjoy it. Randy would want you to...

Bob Kennedy


----------



## Molder (Dec 28, 2007)

*Long Lost Friend*

*My name is Melinda Hyde Holder. I went to school and grew up with Randy Kennedy....from 1st grade at Elm Street Elementary to West Rome High School. We graduated together in 1971. I will always remember Randy as such a shy, quiet, but very intelligent little boy---young man (who'd a thunk?:shock. Of course, I lost track of him after high school, but when I saw the obituary in today's Rome News-Tribune, FLASHBACK! I couldn't help but google to find out what has happened in his life.....WHAT A SURPRISE to find what a wonderful life my friend lived!!!

Seems like yesterday (as Phyllis Cox said) that we all were together in school. He was a dear friend/companion and I will never forget him.

Thank you for the slideshow!!! It is so wonderful to see him so outgoing, accomplished, and living life to the fullest!

My sincere condolences to his family and friends.*


----------



## ralexander58 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all of Randy's friends. I am not a paddler and have just registered to share in the sadness of Randy's passing. 

I met Randy when he moved to Boulder and were roommates. He had been a river and ski bum and decided to get a real job. That was about, what, 15 years ago or so. The last photo shoot I did for Outward Bound, I stayed with him for almost a month and he stored my life's possessions in his garage and little did he know that they would be there for over a year! 

I last saw him about a year ago when I finally picked up my bike and boxes. His loss weighs heavy in my heart. I remember the gravity of the last hug we gave each other. He was and is as genuine as they come. Everything said in these posts is true. I miss him a lot. I miss not having met Jane, his girlfriend. We talked and wrote a lot about finding the right woman and I was happy to find out about his romance with Jane. Jane, wherever you are, my heart is with you as are my tears. 

Whatever the beliefs are in this group of paddlers, one thing I am sure of. Randy is looking upon us as we grieve and wants each of us to live life to the fullest. Live and let live. Dance when you can. Ski when you can. Paddle when you can. Laugh. His passing hits me hard but his life gives me strength. He is a genuine reminder for me of living a life balanced between being responsible and having fun. Randy, I miss you very much. And I love you.

Robert


----------



## cjw (Feb 20, 2006)

Greetings and Happy New Year everyone, 

We hope to see everyone this Saturday evening. 

When: 5:00 pm Saturday January 5th 

Where: CMC Clubroom, 633 South Boulder Rd. 
Table Mesa Shopping Center 
Boulder 
Above "Movie Gallery", around the corner from Neptune Mountaineering. 
See the red spot on attached picture. 
MapQuest: Map of 635 S Broadway St Boulder, CO by MapQuest 

Food and beer will be provided (we'll put out a kitty to offset cost). 

Please RSVP to me for a head count for food.


----------

